

Show HN: ComodIT, IT Automation as a Service, is launching today - eschnou
http://www.comodit.com/2012/10/16/comodit-is-launching-at-gigaom-structureeurope/

======
eschnou
This screencast on Youtube shows you how to deploy OwnCloud in one click on
any kind of hosts. Which applications recipes would you like to see in the
marketplace ? How can we make your dev/ops life easier ? Let us know !

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytNo1nTizR8>

